# Can't wait for our kids to be born in about 2 more weeks.



## Miohippus (Mar 29, 2014)

We have 5 Boer goats and two Nubian goats bred to a kiko buck. They are due in about 2 weeks i'm getting impatient seeing everyone else kids being born.


 Isabella


 Allie


Doe


mocha


velvet


Hot chick


60's chick
These are all my PG grillies i can't wait!!!


----------



## elevan (Mar 29, 2014)

:


----------



## madcow (Mar 29, 2014)

Be fore-warned, the does will drive you crazy during the last few days of waiting!  They will kid when you least expect it and at the worst time possible.  It's the doe code at work once again.  Sometimes I think it's worse than when I was pregnant with both of my children and waiting for them to be born.  But rest assured, they will eventually get here and all will be forgotten once you lay eyes on those precious, adorable kids!  Expect your heart to melt, because they are so stinkin' cute!  There is nothing more joyful to watch than a 1-week-old kid hopping and spinning and jumping all over the pen.  It's like they delight in life, and they make you feel more alive than you ever have.  I now know how people end up with too many goats; they get addicted to the high newborn kids bring into their lives.  Hang in there, you'll get there!


----------



## Miohippus (Mar 29, 2014)

This is our heard sire for this year. Since this is the first year we have use him i'm just not sure what kind of kids to expect out of him!!

I think my Oldest Nubian girl is going to be the first to go... she was looking a little puffy around her vulva tonight not sure if that means anything.


----------



## Amarisus (Mar 29, 2014)

Good luck! Hope all goes well


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 30, 2014)

Very nice looking buck!  May I ask what farm bred him?  Our bucks are Adams Family Kikos and Caprine Genetics Kikos.


----------



## Miohippus (Mar 30, 2014)

Pond Creek Kikos in Mississippi, my FIL bought him at the AKGA national convention last year.


----------



## bjjohns (Mar 30, 2014)

Tail ligaments disappearing is a usually good sign of "soon now".


----------



## Miohippus (Mar 30, 2014)

i have never been able to figure out where the ligaments are exactly,


----------



## bjjohns (Mar 30, 2014)

between hips just in front of tail (Tail head / Tail base), fairly deep. Normally feel like two little pencils.


----------



## Miohippus (Mar 30, 2014)

One of my FIL Boer Does  kidded tonight he is the one that owns the buck we bread to. She had two pure white kids one doe one buck wonder if they will all be pure white?


----------



## Miohippus (Apr 1, 2014)

my in-laws goats have started kidding so i'm getting a seek preview of what mine may look like.   cant wait till my start to drop!


----------



## Miohippus (Apr 6, 2014)

Allie had 3 premature kids today none of them made it.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 6, 2014)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Miohippus (Apr 6, 2014)

thanks, sure is disappointing.


----------



## newbiekat (Apr 8, 2014)

It's never easy! I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## Miohippus (Apr 18, 2014)

Finely have one on the ground Doe had a buck kid.


----------



## madcow (Apr 18, 2014)

Congratulations!  He's beautiful.


----------



## Miohippus (Apr 20, 2014)

Two more today a girl and a boy, from mocha


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 20, 2014)

How sweet easter kids.


----------



## Miohippus (Apr 21, 2014)

Three more this morning


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 21, 2014)

Congratulations.
Beautiful babies.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 21, 2014)

love the "frosted" look, so cute


----------



## Miohippus (Apr 21, 2014)

Three more this afternoon all bucks from my oldest Nubian.


----------



## newbiekat (Apr 21, 2014)

They all spread the word and decided that today was the day... Those sneaky little things.


----------



## Miohippus (Apr 23, 2014)

one more born today form my younger Nubian girl, only one doe left to kid.


----------



## hilarie (Apr 23, 2014)

Madcow & everyone - you're so right about the Doe Code.  Clarice, my Oberhasli/LaMancha cross, was 3 days late and big as a party boat; kept us on the edge of our seats (and beds) until JUST before Easter dinner Sunday night, when she got down to business and presented us with THREE beautiful babies: 2 girls and a boy.  You're right: you forget all the annoyance when you see those sweet faces


----------



## Miohippus (Apr 26, 2014)

We are finally all done with kidding wed 60's had a single



and today Velvet had triplets two bucks and one doe.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 26, 2014)

Very cool.


----------



## Miohippus (Jul 10, 2014)

some photos of the kids now


----------



## BijuBuck (Jul 18, 2014)

Wow...your babies are extremely cute! I have 3 Boers that should be getting their babies in the next to weeks!!!


----------

